# 200 amp feed thru panel



## leroy (Jan 30, 2009)

What is the difference between a standard 200 amp panel and a 200 amp feed thru panel.


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

It has a second set of lugs so that you can tap the mains to a second panel. If you do this with service conductors, you need to be able to reach all the main breakers without walking, so the other panel has to be right next to it generally.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

If you're talking about main breaker panels with feed through lugs, it's mostly used as a disconnect to feed a 200 amp main lug panel and only has spaces for 8 branch breakers. It's usually a 3R enclosure but I'm sure it's available in indoor.

I use them on service upgrades where a heat pump is being installed and a service disconnect is required.

Use the feed through to a new main lug panel in the house with exisiting circuits, and feed the new loads from the feed through panel.




> the other panel has to be right next to it generally.


 This isn't true. When you use the feed through lugs, the panel you're feeding is a sub-panel so if you cut the main breaker off it will kill your sub too.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Gigs said:


> If you do this with service conductors, you need to be able to reach all the main breakers without walking, so the other panel has to be right next to it generally.


HUH???

Can you explain this a bit better? 
I know this is not a requirement, so I am wondering where it is you heard of this.



A feed-thru panel has lugs right off the main buss so the full amperage of the panel can be fed on to another panel. This eliminates the need for a feeder breaker that would be limited to typically 100 or 125A.

Say your main drop or underground came into your detached garage. Then on to the house. You could have a feed-thru panel in the garage that will have 6-8 circuits, and also allow the full 200A to continue on the the house without a sub-feed breaker. The main breaker serves this purpose.
The house, being a detached structure would still require a means of disconnect, so another main breaker panel would likely be used simply for convenience.


----------



## Gigs (Oct 26, 2008)

I guess we are talking about different things. I'm speaking of small panel with just lugs at the top and bottom. This would be subject to the rule about 6 breakers since it would all be unfused if used with service conductors before a larger panel with a main breaker in it.


Here's a sheet from square D about what they call the various types:
http://ecatalog.squared.com/techlib/docdetail.cfm?oid=090089268007935e


----------

